# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Άρρωστη κανάρα

## ndlns

Είδα σήμερα την κανάρα μου να κάθεται χωρίς διάθεση και ή κουτσουλιά της μου φαίνεται πολύ νερουλή. Επίσης έχει λερωμένη την αμάρα της. Τέλος έχει ένα καφέ σημάδι στο ράμφος της. Στέλνω σχετικές φωτογραφίες και περιμένω την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σας...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Εκει που κουτσουλαει στην αμαρα ξεραμενη κουτσουλια ειναι αυτο η κατι αλλο.
Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι αυγό; σαν πρησμενη μοιάζει χαμηλά

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

φοβαμαι οτι εχει μαλακο ή σπασμενο αυγο


καθαρισε με χλιαρο νερο πρωτα για να δουμε αν ειναι ξεραμενη κουτσουλια ή κακαδο απο αιμα  και μετα με οξυζενε αν εχει στα ορια της αμαρας προς τα εξω καποιο τραυμα 


σε καθε περιπτωση δωσε αντιβιωση στο νερο . ακομα και αυγο ειναι ,για να προστατεψει απο τυχον εσωτερικη μολυνση αν εχει ραγισει 

η κουτσουλια ειναι διαρροια 


πως ειναι το πουλι τωρα; αν δεν εχεις καμμια αντιβιωση εκει που εισα τωρα Νικο (ή εισαι ακομα ελευσινα ; ) και βρισκεις μονο σε φαρμακειο παρε augmentin σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα των 250 mg αλλιως gentamicina tabernil απο πετσοπ ή κτηνιατρικα

----------


## ndlns

Έχω φύγει από Ελευσίνα. Και δυστυχώς είμαι για ένα γάμο Πτολεμαΐδα και θα γυρίσω αύριο Τρίκαλα. Να κοιτάξω από Δευτέρα για το φάρμακο Δημήτρη ή είναι επείγον; Πάντως, το νωρίτερο που μπορώ να κάνω κάτι είναι αύριο. 

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

> Εκει που κουτσουλαει στην αμαρα ξεραμενη κουτσουλια ειναι αυτο η κατι αλλο.
> Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα


Μοιάζει σαν κουτσουλιά με αίμα. Νόμιζα ότι είναι από τη διάρροια, αλλά τώρα ακούω άσχημα πράγματα και στεναχωριέμαι...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Δε θα προλάβεις Δευτέρα. Υπάρχει κάποιος δικός σου Τρίκαλα άμεσα να αναλάβει δράση;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Δύσκολο. Αύριο, μόλις φτάσω; Αναγκαστικά παίρνω augmentin, από εφημερεύον φαρμακείο. Πόσο δίνω; Άσχετο, το ασβέστιο στο στόμα βοηθάει στην περίπτωση ή λέω μπούρδες;

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Νικο πρεπει να δωσεις και αντιβιωση αμεσα και καστορελαιο μια σταγονα στην αμαρα ,αν τελικα ειναι αυγο και δεν βγαινει  και αν εχεις και ασβεστιο 


σου στελνω το κινητο μου με πμ να συννενοηθουμε για το φαρμακο ,οταν το παρεις

----------


## ndlns

Οκ, ευχαριστώ. Θα το πάρω σήμερα. Θα σε πάρω μόλις φτάσω. Ελπίζω να είναι καλά ως τότε... 

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Εύχομαι να πάνε ολα καλα με το πουλακι.....ενημέρωσε μας το συντομότερο.....

----------


## ndlns

Τα νεότερα δεν είναι πολύ καλά. Σήμερα που γύρισα τη βρήκα με αίματα στην αμάρα που είχαν κλείσει την έξοδο και ματωμένες κουτσουλιές στο κλουβί! Μόλις την καθάρισα άνοιξε, έκανε μία μεγάλη ματωμένη κουτσουλιά. Της έδωσα augmentin, ασβέστιο και almora και ελπίζω... Δείτε και φωτογραφίες.

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Georgiablue

Υποφέρει το κακομοιρο... Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να το ξεπεράσει γρήγορα!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Βρηκες κομμαι απο τσοφλι?Λογικα εχει σπασει μεσα και δημιοργησε τραυμα.Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## ndlns

Δεν βρήκα τσόφλι, μόνο αίματα. Νομίζω κι εγώ πως είναι από αυγό. Τουλάχιστον τη βλέπω ζωηρή...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Εύχομαι να γίνει καλά...

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αυτο ειναι θετικο.Αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορεσει να βγει το σπασμενο αυγο που ειναι μεσα.
Χα δει ενα βιντεο που εβαζε ενα λαδι στην αμαρα και με απαλες κινησεις το αυγο βγηκε τωρρα δεν ξερω εαν λειτουργησει στοβσπασμενο αυγο.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πω πω ... Και μόνο που τη βλέπω στεναχωριέμαι. Κουράγιο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

η εικονα της κοιλιας της ειναι οκ πια . εσωτερικα ισως υπαρχει υπολοιμ , αλλα η αντιβιωση πιστευω θα την καλυψει  . το οτι δειχνει να ανακτα δυναμεις ειναι θετικο και δειχνει οτι μαλλον δεν την ενοχλει κατι εσωτερικα . Συνεχισε με σταγονα το πρωι οπως ειπαμε στο τηλ  και συνεχιση παροχης ηλεκτρολυτων

----------


## ndlns

Ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον σας και το Δημήτρη για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές του. Αν υπάρξει κάποια εξέλιξη θα σας ενημερώσω.

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Σήμερα είναι ζωηρή, αλλά η κουτσουλιές της έχουν πάλι αίμα.

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις οπως εχουμε πει και για αντιβιωση και για konakion και για almora  

Mε προβληματιζει λιγο που ειναι ανοιχτοχρωμες και δεν δειχνουν << μπαγιατικο >> σκουρο  αιμα ...

ομως ειναι θετικοτατο οτι ειναι οκ σαν συμπεριφορα

----------


## ndlns

Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο, αλλά konakion σήμερα θα της ξεκινήσω. 

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα παιζει .... πιστευω θα παμε καλυτερα .Καπου εχει μικροτραυματισμο και θα υπαρξει βελτιωση 

Περιμενω κοιλιτσα μολις μπορεσεις

----------


## ndlns

Λοιπόν, Δημήτρη πήραμε το konakion και ή κατάσταση μας σε φωτογραφίες είναι: 
Να της δώσω και αντιβίωση ξανά ή μόνο το πρωί; Μόλις πήρε και το άλλο φάρμακο ή καημένη! Για να μην την πιάνω συνέχεια, μήπως μπορούμε να δώσουμε κάποιο φάρμακο στην ποτίστρα; Στρεσάρεται πολυ...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

σου στελνω δοσολογια του ιδιου φαρμακου για ποτιστρα . το βαζεις τωρα . ηθελα να παρει αρχικα στο στομα ,ωστε να λαβει 100 % την δοση 


εχει εστια αιμοραγιας στην αμαρα εσωτερικα  Υπαρχει μαλλον υπολοιμα αυγου 

το konakion δεν δρα αμεσως  . ενισχυεις απλα την βιταμινη που ειναι υπευθυνη για την πηξη του αιματος . θα δωσεις 1 σταγονα για 4 μερες μονο .οχι περισσοτερο 

αν κινειται κανονικα ,μην δινεις αλλο ηλεκτρολυτες 

καθαρισε την αμαρα με χλιαρο νερο και οξυζενε και μετα βαζε καθε μερα μια σταγονα καστορελαιο , γυρνωντας αναποδα το πουλακι και σταζοντας στην οπη , αφου πρωτα την << γαργαλας >> λιγο εκει για να κανει συσπασεις διαστολης και να μπορεσει η σταγονα να μπει οσο γινεται πιο μεσα

----------


## ndlns

Σήμερα οι κουτσουλιές δεν έχουν αίμα, αλλά κοιμάται πολύ, δεν είναι καθόλου ζωηρή. Τρώει λίγο και ξανά κοιμάται... Να χαρώ ή να λυπηθώ; Ή φαρμακευτική αγωγή συνεχίζεται...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

εχει ιχνη αιμοραγιας και μαλλον ειναι υπολειματα 

δεν ειναι καλο ομως το οτι κοιμαται  . βγαλε την κοιλια να δουμε .αν εχει αυτη την εικονα ,πρεπει να παιρνει αντιβιωση σε  δοσολογια στοματος

----------


## ndlns

Ωχ, την κοιλιά ξέχασα να τη στείλω. Την εβγαλα φωτογραφία, ορίστε:

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Υπαρχει ειτε ξεραμενο αιμα ή αυγο στο κατω μερος της κοιλιας  (εκτος ειναι κανονικο αιμα και εχει φραξει η εξοδος του προς τα εξω ) και φοβαμαι σηψη και γενικη επιμολυνση 

εχεις τις επιλογες

 ειτε εμπειρο πτηνιατρο (χλωμο αν εισαι ακομα πανω ... τωρα που εισαι; γιατρο εκει πανω μονο κοζανη εχουμε στη λιστα) 


ειτε ταυτοχρονη χρηση μαζι με την augmentin και καποιας εκ των baytril ή gentamicina 


δεν ειμαι αισιοδοξος ... 

δες αν υπαρχει μερικη φραγη στην αμαρα στην εισοδο της

----------


## ndlns

Ωχ, Τρίκαλα είμαι. Φραγή δεν είδα να υπάρχει όταν την καθάρισα. Εσωτερικά βέβαια δεν ξέρω... Έχει κάνει κουτσουλιές από το πρωί αρκετές. Την παρακολουθώ όμως και είδα το εξής περίεργο: Τεντωσε τον πισινό της να κουτσουλήσει, αλλά δεν δγηκε τίποτα. Μετά έκανε κάτι τινάγματα, σαν να προσπαθεί να αποβάλει κάτι και, αφού δεν τα κατάφερε, σταμάτησε. Αυτή την κίνηση κάνει και κάθε φορά που κουτσουλάει. Μετά, αφού βγει η κουτσουλιά, τινάζεται σαν να θέλει να βγάλει κάτι. Αν πάω σε πετ σοπ, ποιο από τα δύο φάρμακα να προτιμήσω;

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πάντως σε περιπτώσεις δυσκοιλιότητας σε ανθρώπους δίνουν και ένα πόσιμο λάδι. Κάνει για τα πουλιά; αν και νομίζω ότι το τελευταίο πρόβλημα τώρα είναι τα υπόλοιπα του αυγού. Φαίνεται πολύ πρησμενη. Χάλια κοιλιά. Κουράγιο.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Άσε, να δω τι άλλο θα κάνω... Την έβλεπα να δυσκολεύεται και της εκανα "μασάζ" με λαδι, μήπως και ξεφρακάρει. Μόλις την έβαλα στο κλουβί έκανε μία κουτσουλιά... γεμάτη!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Νικο τα ειπαμε στο τηλ , τα λεω και εδω να υπαρχουν .Το καθενα εχει τα θετικα του και τα μειον του στην περιπτωση .Αν θελουμε να προφυλαχθουμε απο σταφυλοκοκκο ,μαλλον gentamicina , αλλα και το baytril να βρεις δινεις και αυτο 

Για την κινηση που κανει , ειναι γιατι υπαρχει υλικο που πρεπει να αποβληθει και δυσκολευεται .Ειπα και γω την περιπτωση του ποσιμου παραφινελαιου , ισως σαν μια σταγονα αδιαλυτη στο στομα , αλλα ενω νομιζω οτι το εχω διαβασει καπου εγκυρα σε κτηνιατρικη σελιδα ,δεν μπορω να το πω 100 % και σου προτεινα πυκνο χαμομηλονερο , πιο πυκνο και απο οσο πινουμε εμεις

----------


## ndlns

Θα βάλω χαμομηλόνερο, φάρμακα δε βρίσκω. Στα πετ των Τρικαλων που πήρα τηλέφωνο δεν... Μήπως σε κτηνιατρικά φάρμακα;

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Φυσικα σε κτηνιατρικα ... το tabernil δεν ειμαι 100 % σιγουρος αλλα το baytril σε κτηνιατρικα σιγουρα υπαρχει (το baytril  0.5 % θες )

----------


## ndlns

Θα μας τρελάνει ή κυρία! Σήμερα επανήλθε το αίμα στις κουτσουλιές, έφυγε όμως το αιμάτωμα στην κοιλιά της! Από διάθεση είναι κάπως νωχελική. Βλέπω όμως έναν ερεθισμό στα εντεράκια της ή κάνω λάθος. Τα φάρμακα Δημήτρη δεν τα πήρα χθες, σήμερα θα πάω σε κτηνιατρικά... Μήπως χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο με τη σημερινή εικόνα;

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Δυστυχώς, δεν βρίσκω τα φάρμακα στα Τρίκαλα. Ζήτησα από ένα φίλο να μου τα στείλει από Αθήνα, αλλά θα πάει ... Δευτέρα! Αν υπάρχει άλλη λύση, γιατί πιστεύω ότι μέχρι τότε θα είναι αργά. 

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις την αντιβιωση που δινεις και προσθετεις αν βρει ειτε esb3  στη μυτη του κουταλιου στην κατοσταρα , ειτε  0.2 ml baycox στην ιδια ποσοτητα νερου 

φοβαμαι μην τυχον τα εντερα εχουν σχεση και με αυξηση κοκκιδιων .Αν δεν βρεις καποιο απο αυτα , παρε tabernil sulfa 

To οτι εφυγε το σκουρο , μου μειωνει το φοβο συνολικης μολυνσης , αλλα φαινεται οτι εκει υπαρχει σιγουρα εσωτερικα κατι αιχμηρο (μαλλον τσοφλι ) που ισως προκαλει αιμοραγια ... αυτο μονο σιγα σιγα ισως απορροφηθει ή αποβληθει . Αν το πουλι δεν ειναι φουσκωμενο , μην παιρνεις τα αλλα .Αν ναι τοτε πρεπει και καποιο απο τα αλλα

----------


## ndlns

Σας ευχαριστώ και από εδώ για τις ευχές σας. Να είστε όλοι καλά και να έχετε ότι επιθυμείτε.
Να περάσω τώρα στις ερωτήσεις: Δημήτρη, για να μην κάνω καμιά χοντράδα, εννοείς στην ίδια κατοστάρα ποτίστρα να βάλω και την ποσότητα augmentin, που μου ειπες και το baycox που πήρα; Ήδη παίρνει από την Κυριακή αντιβίωση. Σήμερα σχετικά καλά τη βλέπω, όμως κάνει ακόμα διάρροια. 

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ναι στην ιδια ποτιστρα , για αυτο λεω οτι τοσο αντιστοιχει σητν ιδια ποσοτητα νερου

----------


## ndlns

Μετά από δύο μέρες με augmentin και baycox το πουλάκι είναι σαφώς πιο ενεργητικό. Οι κουτσουλιές του είναι πιο σχηματισμένες, αν και ακόμα έχουν ίχνη αίματος. Θα έλεγα ότι όλα πάνε περίφημα, αλλά παρατήρησα ότι έχει χάσει αρκετά φτερά! Αυτό είναι εμφανές σε όλο το σώμα, καθώς φαίνεται το δέρμα της καθώς κινείται, αλλά και στο κεφαλάκι της. Σας στέλνω φωτογραφίες. Τι είναι πάλι αυτό με την απώλεια πετρώματος;
Και μία φωτογραφία πως ήταν το κεφάλι πριν μία βδομάδα:

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Παει πολυ καλα !  το μονο ασχημο οτι στην εξοδο υπαρχει σιγουρα υπολοιμα απο τσοφλι ή κατι αλλο που πληγωνει το πουλακι αλλα πιστευω σταδιακα θα κλεισει και αυτο . 

δεν με ανησυχει η πτεροροια .Ειναι αντιδραση απο το στρες που περασε και ισως περνα ακομα σε ενα βαθμο

----------


## ndlns

Μακάρι να τα καταφέρει. Δείχνει πάντως πολύ δυναμική πλέον! Όταν την πιάνω με τρελαίνει στο τσίμπημα!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

πολυ καλο σημαδι οτι εχει δυναμη να σε τσιμπα !!!

----------


## ndlns

Τα νέα μας εξακολουθούν να μην είναι ευχάριστα, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Πάμε προς το χειρότερο... Ενω ήταν μία δυο μέρες καλύτερα, από χθες τη βγάζει φουσκωμένη στον πάτο του κλουβιού (κοιμάται), ενώ δεν την έχω δει καθόλου να τρωει. Έχει κάνει ξεκάθαρη καρίνα και το φτέρωμά της έχει αραιώσει. Από φάρμακα έδωσα μέχρι χθες baycox για έξι μέρες και αντιβίωση τη σταμάτησα στις 10 μέρες. Αν και πλέον δεν είμαι καθόλου αισιόδοξος, τι να κάνω από εδώ και πέρα; Σήμερα της έβαλα μόνο βιταμίνες στο νερό.

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

εχει ξεκινησει ξανα εντεριτιδα (διογκωση εντερων )  αλλα δειχνει σαφως μικροτερα ιχνη αιμοραγιας .Η κουτσουλια δειχνει οτι τρωει .Γνωμη μου ειναι αμεσο ξεκινημα νεας αντιβιωσης augmentin που εδινες σε συνδιασμο με tabernil gentamicina και αν εχει τελειωσει η πρωτη 100 % η δευτερη .Προτιμω και την augmentin σε δοσολογια στοματος , μεχρι να ειναι ξανα και παλι κινητικη

almora τακτικα και στο στομα και τροφη εκτος απο το μιγμα και εξτρα αποκλειστικα κανναβουρι να τρωει οσο θελει

----------


## ndlns

Τις δύο αντιβιώσεις να τις δίνω μαζί στο στόμα ή στην ποτίστρα; Περιμένω σήμερα να έρθει επιτέλους ή gentamicina  από Αθήνα...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

στο στομα με μερικες ωρες διαφορα  μια απο την αλλη . το gentamicina μονο μια σταγονα την ημερα .για το αλλο ξερεις

τουλαχιστον για τις πρωτες μερες μεχρι να γινει κινητικο

----------


## ndlns

Από χθες ακολουθώ το εξής πρόγραμμα με χορήγηση στο στόμα: πρωί και απόγευμα augmentin μεσημέρι gentamicina. Σήμερα το μεσημέρι της έδωσα με σύριγγα στο στόμα και almora με βιταμίνες. Δυστυχώς όμως παραμένει συνεχώς φουσκωμένη. Από φαγητό, για πρώτη φορά δεν έφαγε την αυγοτροφή που της έβαλα, λίγο τσιμπάει από το σκέτο καναβούρι. Φαίνεται έντονα ή αναπνοή της, ενώ είναι φουσκωμένη. Μήπως παίζει τίποτα με αναπνευστικό; Αλλά πάλι δεν θα την έπιανε το augmentin; Τη λυπάμαι να τη βλέπω έτσι... Τι άλλο να κάνω;

----------


## Labirikos

Πραγματικά λυπάμαι.Ελπίζω να την βγάλει καθαρή.Σήμερα δεύτερη μέρα gentamicina?Έχε πίστη αύριο ξημερώνει άλλη μέρα.Μήπως τα καταφέρει με αυτή την αντιβίωση.Ακολούθα τις συμβουλές του Δημήτρη και βλέπεις.Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά.Εύχομαι να το ξεπεράσει το κακόμοιρο.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Βασανίζεται το δύστυχο. Ο,τι μπορείς κάνεις και με το παραπάνω. Μόνο ο χρόνος θα δείξει. Κουράγιο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Είναι ή δεύτερη μέρα σήμερα.  Augmentin έχει πάρει άλλες 10 μέρες! Είχε αρχίσει να φαίνεται καλύτερα, αλλά δυστυχώς έπεσε πάλι. Και εγώ κάθε μέρα ελπίζω να τη δω καλύτερα, αλλά όσο περνάνε οι μέρες απογοητεύομαι... Λέω μήπως μπορεί να γίνει κάτι που δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα... Περιμένω οδηγίες από το Δημήτρη.

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Συνεχισε τα φαρμακα και θελω νεες φωτο 

αν ηταν κοκκιδια το baycox θα ειχε φερει μειωση αν οχι εξαφανιση , κατι που δεν ειδαμε . Στην απελπιδα  δωσε μια σταγονα αδιαλυτη απο αυτο ,αν την βλεπεις χειροτερα στην κοιλια απ σημερα .Ειναι ισχυροτερη της κανονικης δοση ,αλλα σαν εσχατη λυση .... Αντιβιωσεις ειναι υπερκαλυμενη εκτος αν εχει αναεροβιο μικροβιο (λιγο δυσκολο αν ο τραυματισμος ειναι στην εξοδο της αμαρας ) οπου θελει flagyl (εκτος απο τριχομοναδα ειναι και για αναεροβια μικροβια και δινεται συνηθως μετεγχειριτικα σε ανθρωπους σε επεμβασεις στην κοιλιακη χωρα )

----------


## ndlns

Αύριο το πρωί που θα την πιάσω για αντιβίωση θα σου στείλω φωτογραφίες και μου λες... Αν είναι να δοκιμάσω και το flagyl. Τι να πω... Να έχει γυρίσει σε αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα, το αποκλείεις;

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

το αναπνευστικο ειναι απο τον πονο που νοιωθει στην κοιλια .Παιζει βεβαια και η περιπτωση ατοξοπλασματος (ειδος κοκκιδιου που περνα και στο αιμα και παει σε συκωτι και πνευμονα ) αλλα οταν ολα αυτα συνεβησαν μετα απο τον τραυματισμο στην αμαρα , μαλλον για επιμολυνση απο μικροβιο δειχνει περισσοτερο .Τα μικροβια αναλογα το ειδος τους , μπορει ειτε να δημιουργουν φλεγμονη στην κοιλια που να αντανακλαται σε δυσπνοια ειτε να μολυνουν μεσω του αιματος και τους πνευμονες 

δινεις συνδιασμο δυο ισχυρων αντιβιωσεων και ελπιζω να ανταποκριθει το πουλακι ....

----------


## ndlns

Τα σημερινά νέα εξακολουθούν να είναι... παλιά! Δηλαδή τα ίδια. Βγάζει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της μέρας στον πάτο του κλουβιού και που και που ανεβαίνει και τσιμπάει μόνο καναβούρι και ελάχιστο από το αυγό. Πήρε στο στόμα για τρίτη μέρα τις δύο αντιβιώσεις. Συνεχίζω στο στόμα; Το gentamicina λέει για 4 μέρες. Εξακολουθώ και μετά; Στην κοιλιά βλέπω μία εκτεταμένη μαυρίλα προς τη μεριά του στέρνου. Δεν πρέπει να είναι καλό αυτό...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

στη σχαρα διακρινω ιχνη κουτσουλιας με αιμα  , περισσοτερο απο οτι στις ιδιες τις κουτσουλιες στο χαρτι

το μαυρο στην κοιλια ειναι το συκωτι . ειτε σημαδι ατοξοπλασματος ειτε μικροβιου που χτυπα και το συκωτι 

το gentamicina 7 μερες 

δινω μια μικρη πιθανοτητα το συκωτι να ειναι απο ατοξοπλασμα και να μην το χτυπα το baycox και να θελει esb3 ... αλλα πιστευω ειναι θεμα μικροβιου . Αν θες παρε και esb3 και δινεις αυτο και σταματας το augmentin ή συνεχισε εστω με gentamicina και baycox .Aν δωσεις baycox τοτε δωσε μια σταγονα αδιαλυτη (σε καμμια περιπτωση παραπανω ) τις δυο πρωτες μερες αν το πουλι δεν πινει κανονικα νερο

----------


## ndlns

Το αίμα στη σχάρα είναι παλιό. Δεν την έχω καθαρίσει. Το esb3 από πετ ή κτηνιατρικά; Αν δεν το βρω να δίνω το πρωί gentamicina και baycox το απόγευμα;

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

απο κτηνιατρικα 

δωσε αμεσα gentamicina , baycox οπως λες και απο δευτερα αν δεν δεις βελτιωση ψαξε για esb3

----------


## Labirikos

Δημήτρη το esb3 είναι πιο ισχυρό από το baycox?
Πάντως δείχνει να μην το βάζει κάτω το πουλάκι.Το παλεύει όσο μπορεί.Ελπίζω να στρώσει φίλε μου.

----------


## ndlns

Σ' ευχαριστώ. Κι εγώ το ελπίζω. Πάντως, πραγματικά, είναι εφτάψυχη...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Καλό κουράγιο! Εύχομαι να το ξεπεράσει...Το αξίζει το κορίτσι!

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχει πιο ισχυρο και πιο λιγοτερο ισχυρο στα κοκκιδια αλλα πιο ειναι περισσοτερο αποτελεσματικο σε μια συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση . Σε περιπτωσεις πιθανου ατοξοπλασματος (οπου πρηζεται και συκωτι ) μου εχει τυχει να δω το esb3 πιο αποτελεσματικο αλλα δεν μπορει να θεωρηθει στατιστικο δειγμα ο αριθμος των περιπτωσεων ,ειδικα οταν βλεποντας μια δυο επιτυχεις εκβασεις , συνηθιζεις να προτεινεις το ενα και να ξεχνας το αλλο .Το κακο με το baycox ειναι οτι ενω εχει ποσοτητα για πολλες χρησεις ,ληγει σε μερικες εβδομαδες και οι εκτροφεις το κανουν χρηση και δεν  μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος αν φταει οτι ειναι ληγμενο ή απλα δεν ειναι δραστικο στην περιπτωση

----------


## ndlns

Το δικό μου πάντως είναι φρεσκότατο!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Labirikos

Δημήτρη λήγει λίγες εβδομάδες αφού ανοιχτεί εννοείς?

----------


## ndlns

Από ότι είδα, λέει ότι μετά το άνοιγμα διατηρείται για 12 εβδομάδες.

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Ενώ περνούν οι μέρες, και το πουλάκι κάτι τρώει, παρόλα αυτά δεν τη βλέπω να ζωηρεύει ιδιαίτερα. Θα ανέβει στις πατήθρες για λίγο, θα φάει, θα πιει νερό και την υπόλοιπη ώρα στον πάτο... Βέβαια, δεν είναι τόσο νωχελική όσο ήταν, δεν κοιμάται συνέχεια, αλλά δεν πρέπει να συνέλθει κάποια στιγμή; Ή θεραπεία συνεχίζεται με gentamicina στο στόμα και baycox στην ποτίστρα, αφού πίνει νερό κανονικά...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Και σημερινές φωτογραφίες από την κοιλιά... Το μαύρο στο συκώτι μεγαλώνει ή μου φαίνεται; Συνεχίζω την ίδια αγωγή;

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

παρομοιο ειναι και δεν με απασχολει τοσο αυτο (πολλες φορες μετα απ ασθενεια ,η διογκωση παραμενει , αφου στην ουσια βλεπουμε την προβολη του στο δερμα που πιεζεται απ τον νεο ιστο συκωτιου που δημιουργειται να αναπληρωσει τον κατεστραμενο που παραμενει ) οσο η μειωση στη διογκωση της κοιλιας . το εχεις απο διαφορετικη κλιση σε σχεση με παλιοτερες φωτο αλλα μου φαινεται οτι εστω και μικρη , υπαρχει αποδιογκωση .Αν οχι , καλα ειναι το baycox να γινει esb3 


ειτε το ενα ειτε το αλλο δεν σταματας τα φαρμακα μαζι με το gentamicina που αν φτασει την 7ημερα με ειδοποιεις

----------


## ndlns

Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι πρησμένη πλέον ή κοιλιά. Αύριο που θα το ξαναπιάσω για φάρμακο θα το βγάλω από την ίδια κλίση με τις παλιές να το δεις... Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως για τις άμεσες συμβουλές σου!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Labirikos

Βαστάει όμως φίλε.Μήπως της άρχισε και πτερρόροια και είναι λίγο νωχελική?

----------


## ndlns

Τι να σου πω; Ή αλήθεια είναι ότι από την αρχή της ασθένειας έχει χάσει πολλά φτερά. Απο στρες , από πτερόρροια, ποιος ξέρει! Το παλεύει όμως πάνω από 15 μέρες! Και μάλιστα έχει περάσει τα δύσκολα που δεν μπορούσε να τα κάνει ή όταν τα κατάφερνε ήταν μέσα στο αίμα. Για να δούμε...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Νικο κατι η αιμοραγια , κατι η οποια επιμολυνση , κατι οτι μπορει ακομα και τωρα κατι να υπαρχει απο αυγο μεσα της εστω σε μορφη πια που δεν πληγωνει την εξοδο , ολα αυτα εχουν κανει δυσκολη την περιπτωση . Υπομονη θελει

----------


## ndlns

Λοιπόν, σήμερα ήταν ή έβδομη μέρα με gentamicina και ή δεύτερη με επανάληψη baycox. Το πουλάκι τρώει πιο καλά, αλλά εξακολουθεί να προτιμά τον πάτο της κλούβας... Έβγαλα και φωτογραφίες την κοιλιά της από διάφορες γωνίες. Σήμερα μου φαίνεται πιο φουσκωμένη από χθες! Μία έτσι μία αλλιώς είναι. Τι κάνω με τα φάρμακα; Συνεχίζω;

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Στασιμη κατασταση ...  συνεχισε baycox .αυτο δεν πρεπει να το σταματησεις εκτος αν το αντικαταστησεις με esb3 

φοβαμαι να το αφησουμε χωρις αντιβιωση , αλλα οταν εχει ηδη παρει augmentin και gentamicina , οντας μη γιατρος , δεν εχω την εμπειρια να σου πω δωσε επιπλεον μερες , ξεροντας οτι θα ειναι ανεκτη χωρις προβληματα .Μεχρι εδω πραξαμε οπως επρεπε .Στη συνεχεια δεν ξερω ...

----------


## ndlns

Θα δώσω baycox 3 μέρες ακόμα και μετά βιταμίνες και βλέπουμε... μήπως πάρει τα πάνω της.

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Labirikos

Κάποιο νέο από το πουλάκι?

----------


## ndlns

Έλειπα για δύο μέρες, γι αυτό δεν ενημερωσα... Στο θέμα μας, σταμάτησα τα φάρμακα και της δίνω μόνο βιταμίνες. Ή κατάστασή της είναι σταθερή. Ούτε χάλια τη λες, ούτε κανονικά. Κάτι τρώει, ανεβαίνει που και που στις πατήθρες, αλλά τον περισσότερο χρόνο βρίσκεται στον πάτο του κλουβιού και κοιτάει πονηρά από τη γωνία... Τι να πω, αν αλλάξει κάτι, είτε προς το καλύτερο, ελπίζω, είτε προς το χειρότερο, θα ενημερώσω.

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Νικο να δουμε εικονα κοιλιας χωρις φαρμακα αυριο

----------


## ndlns

Οκ, αύριο θα στείλω φωτογραφίες. Καληνύχτα.

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Οι σημερινές φωτογραφίες. Είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα ή είναι ιδέα μου; 

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

σαφεστατα !!!! στο πουλι και στη διαθεση του φαινεται αυτο; η διαφορα στην κοιλια ειναι ξεκαθαρα προς το καλυτερο 

μετα απο 3 μερες απο σημερα , δωσε για τελευταια φορα baycox για 5 μερες

----------


## ndlns

Είναι όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω. Ούτε όπως τα άλλα πουλιά, ούτε και χάλια. 

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Έχω πολύ καιρό να γράψω νέα, αλλά μία ή σταθερή κατάσταση του πουλιού, μία οι διακοπές... Λοιπόν, το πουλάκι φαίνεται να έχει συνέλθει σε μεγάλο βαθμό, είναι αρκετά ζωηρό και έχει ανακτήσει δυνάμεις, αν κρίνω από το πετάρισμα που κάνει όταν βάζω χέρι στο κλουβί... Αφού σώθηκε το πουλάκι, θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω για την πολύτιμη και έγκαιρη πάντα βοήθειά του τον Δημήτρη jk21, καθώς και όλους όσους έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον. Σας ευχαριστώ εγώ και η καναρίνα μου ακόμα περισσότερο!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά σας!

----------


## jk21

εγινε η επαναληπτικη χορηγηση; 

θα ηθελα να δουμε την κοιλια του

----------


## ndlns

Έγινε κανονικά. Έδωσα για 5 μέρες baycox. Τώρα την ξεκίνησα βιταμίνες. Φωτογραφίες από κοιλιά θα στείλω το απόγευμα.

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση του φωτορεπορτάζ... Ιδού η κοιλίτσα μας!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Τελεια !!

μετρωντας την διαρκεια ζωης του φαρμακου , μια εβδομαδα πριν ληξει (λεει οτι κανει ανοιχτο τοσες εβδομαδες ... ) θα δουμε ξανα την κοιλια του πουλιου .Αν δεν υπαρχει αλλη διογκωση του συκωτιου ή των εντερων δεν θα δωσεις .Σημερα εχει μειωθει ακομα περισσοτερο σχεδον εντελως .Αν υπαρχει μικρη αυξηση εστω ,θα δωσεις τοτε 5 μερες .Μην πετας το φαρμακο και να το εχεις στο ψυγειο και μετα τη ληξη (οχι της ημερομηνιας που προτεινεται οταν ειναι κλειστο αλλα οταν ειναι ανοιχτο )  καποιους μηνες , για εκτακτη αναγκη μεχρι να παρεις καινουργιο αν χρειαστει 


το πουλακι κρινω οτι ηδη ειναι μια χαρα !

----------


## ndlns

Εννοείται ότι όλα τα φάρμακα είναι στο ψυγείο. Θα την παρακολουθώ. Ή αλλαγή φαίνεται και στη συμπεριφορά του πουλιού. Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα της ηρωικής, αλλά ευαίσθητης παράλληλα κυρίας! Αφού λοιπόν συνήλθε πλήρως και μας χάρισε δύο όμορφα μικράκια, έχει παρουσιάσει σημάδια σαν ξεραμένο αίμα γύρω από το ράμφος της. Όπως θα δείτε, έχει χάσει και φτερά στην περιοχή. Τι είναι αυτό πάλι; Ελπίζω όχι κάτι σοβαρό...

Να σημειώσω ότι η συμπεριφορά της είναι κανονική, από όσο την είδα...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

εσωτερικα στο στομα ειναι καθαρη ; 

προσπαθησε να δεις αν ειναι σπυρακια ή ξεραμενο αιμα (με χλιαρο νερο σταδιακα θα φυγει αν ειναι )

----------


## ndlns

Μάλλον αίμα, γιατί τώρα που την ξανακοίταξα έχει περισσότερο. Της είχα βάλει, όταν την έπιασα, αλοιφή για τα χέρια, και μάλλον το έξυσε. Η κοιλιά ήταν πεντακάθαρη, στόμα δεν κοίταξα. Πάει κάπου το μυαλό σου;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αν το αιμα εβγαινε απ τα ρουθουνια , θα μπορουσε κατι να υπαρχει εσωτερικα . Αν ομως ειναι εξωτερικος τραυματισμος δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση ... καθαρισε και βλεπουμε

----------


## ndlns

Εσωτερικά, στο στόμα, είναι καθαρή. Έχει όρεξη, τρώει, ταΐζει τα μικρά και δεν δείχνει σημάδι ασθένειας. Την καθάρισα με λίγο βαμβάκι και είναι αίμα ξερό. Στέλνω νέες φωτογραφίες.

Τώρα που της ξαναέβαλα αλοιφή ξύνεται συνέχεια σε κάγκελα, πατήθρες, πόδια, όπου βρει...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τι αλοιφή βάζεις και που?
Μερικές τσούζουν.

----------


## ndlns

Βάζω εκεί που έχει​ το πρόβλημα την glysolid. Είναι για τα χέρια, με γλυκερίνη. Στο παπαγαλάκι μου, αν θυμάσαι, είχε κάνει θαύματα σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση με αίμα στο πρόσωπο.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Δε θυμάμαι πως είχε αντιδράσει το παπαγαλάκι σου. Εγώ ξέρω ότι άμα βάλω γλυκερινη σε μένα σε σκασμένα χέρια θα με ενοχλήσει. Τρελή φαγούρα. Νομίζω στο είχα πει και τότε ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες κρέμεςια πολύ αποτελεσματικές. Και δεν τσουζουν.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Μαργαρίτα, μπορείς να μου τις θυμήσεις; Σήμερα πάντως δεν είχα κάτι άλλο να της βάλω. Περιμένω να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τι έχει και βάζεις κρέμα;
Εγώ για ξηρότητα βάζω την panthenol extra. Αν υπάρχει χαραγματια στο δέρμα σαν μεγάλο σκάσιμο βάζω την madecasol. Και δεν τσουζουν σίγουρα.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από που ματώνει. Φαίνεται σαν να έχουν φύγει τα πούπουλα και να έχει, πώς να το πω, φούσκωμα; στο δέρμα. Δεν μοιάζει με το σπυράκι της ευλογιάς... Δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγράψω.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Καθαρισε με οξυζενε και δες αν εμφανιστει το αιματωμα ξανα

----------


## ndlns

Θα πάρω αύριο οξυζενέ και θα το κάνω. Εσύ τι πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να είναι;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VasilisM

Με ποιόν είναι μαζί στο κλουβί Νίκο?

----------


## jk21

αν εσωτερικα ειναι καθαρο , τοτε καποιος εξωτερικος τραυματισμος , ειτε γιατι για καποιο λογο θελει να περασει το ραμφος απο τα καγκελα (υπαρχει εφαπτομενο αλλο κλουβι ; και με τι πουλι ; ) ή ειχε συγκρουση με αλλο πουλι που ειναι στο ιδιο κλουβι και αυτος νομιζω ειναι και ο λογος που ρωτα ο Βασιλης 


Αν ηταν σπυρι , θα ελεγα οτι ειναι ευλογια και στο ξυσιμο το ματωσε ... αλλα δεν ειναι οπως λες

Αν ειχε αιμα  στο εσωτερικο θα φοβομουν ειτε για εσωτερικη μικροαιμοραγια ή για προσβολη απο τριχομοναδα ( που ομως σε τελευταιο σταδιο καποιες φορες δινει αιμοραγιες )

----------


## ndlns

> Με ποιόν είναι μαζί στο κλουβί Νίκο?


Με τα δύο της μικρά και τον σύζυγο. Λες να υπάρχει θέμα; Κλουβί απέναντι με πουλί δεν υπάρχει. Από κάτω μόνο. Το σπυρί της ευλογιάς δεν είναι ποιώδες; Έτσι το θυμάμαι από πέρσι...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VasilisM

Η ο σύζυγός ή κάποιο από τα μικρά φταίει. Έτσι είχα θέμα με ένα μικρό και τον αρσενικό. Θα έλεγα να βγάλεις τον αρσενικό εκτός αν είναι πάνω από είκοσι ημερών τα μικρά οπότε βάλε λίγο μόνη την θηλυκια να ηρεμήσει.

----------


## jk21

Πρεπει να βρεις χρονο να παρατηρησεις τι συμβαινει . Ναι η ευλογια ετσι συνηθως  ειναι οπως λες  αλλα αν καθαρισει ισως δουμε καλυτερα τι συμβαινει 

Αν ειναι παντως απο τσακωμο ειτε ο Αρσενικος ειναι ειτε καποιο μικρο που θελει να αποκτησει κυριαρχια στο χωρο .Ο αρσενικος οχι μονο απο αρνητικης πλευρας ... μπορει και απο θετικη αν βλεπει πχ τη μανα να πειραζει καποιο μικρο .Ολα πιθανα για αυτο θελει παρατηρηση . Δες επισης αν ο αρσενικος επιτιθεται στο θηλυκο ακομα και χωρις να κανει κατι ,οταν πλησιαζει σε κοντινο κλουβι καποιο αλλο αρσενικο

----------


## ndlns

Τα μικρά είναι 22 ημερών, αλλά δεν τη βλέπω να έχει διάθεση για νέα γέννα. Η άλλη, που γέννησε δύο μέρες νωρίτερα στην πρώτη γέννα, τώρα έχει ήδη 5 αυγά και κλωσσάει.

Τα παρατηρούσα όλο το απόγευμα Δημήτρη, μήπως βρω το λόγο. Μικρό δεν την πείραξε. Ο αρσενικός την κυνηγούσε συνέχεια, για ευνόητους λόγους, όμως αυτή τίποτα... Τον αποφεύγει συστηματικά! Είναι μπροστά και τα παιδιά... Μαλωμα σοβαρό δεν είδα, αλλά αυτός δεν σταμάτησε... Δεν ξέρω αν την τσιμπάει για αυτό σε ανύποπτη στιγμή.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Τι τραβας , Νικό.... εύχομαι να βρεθεί η ρίζα του κακού και να γίνει σύντομα καλά η κανάρα σου!

----------


## ndlns

Τελικά σήμερα την ξανάπιασα και την καθάρισα με οξυζενέ. Μάλλον παίζει και ευλογιά. Έχει ένα φούσκωμα στο μέτωπο και μια πληγή στο πάνω μέρος του ράμφους της. Έβαλα fucudin. Να συνεχίσω; Κάθε πότε πρέπει να βάζω; Είναι και πυρωμένη η καημένη, θα γεννήσει σύντομα... 


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Πρωι απογευμα fucidin  και θελω να δουμε κοιλια της και το στομα της αν γινεται φωτιζομενο με φακο . Με προβληματιζει τυχον αναγκη χρησης και αντιβιωσης στο νερο , για αποφυγη περαιτερω εσωτερικης μολυνσης αν ειναι μολυνση και οχι ευλογια

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, η κοιλιά είναι φουσκωμένη όπως είναι όταν είναι έτοιμες για γέννα. Πριν 3 μέρες ήταν πεντακάθαρη και στην κοιλιά και στο στόμα. Η πληγή να είναι από μόλυνση ή την τσιμπάει ο αρσενικός; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να ξερω Νικο .... αν ηταν ο αρσενικος , θα ειχες και σημαδια απο ξεπουπουλιασματα

----------


## ndlns

Όπως το υπολόγισα, σήμερα έκανε το πρώτο αυγό της δεύτερης γέννας. Συνεχίζω να την πιάνω δύο φορές τη μέρα για αλοιφή; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ναι , τουλαχιστον η τοπικη αγωγη να γινεται σωστα ! βγαζε τις πατηθρες για λιγο ,για να την πιανεις ευκολα

----------


## ndlns

Οκ. Για να μην την στρεσάρω το λέω. Την πιάνω εύκολα. Να βγουν οι πατήθρες δύσκολο. Είναι ξύλινες, βιδωμένες στο κάγκελο. Θέλουν κατσαβίδι... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Καλό μήνα σε όλους! Νομίζω ότι με την αλοιφούλα πάμε πολύ καλύτερα! Της βάζω εδώ και 3 μέρες. Έχει αρχίσει να κλωσσάει. Μόλις τις επιστρέψω τα αυγά, σε δύο μέρες, λέω να σταματήσω να της βάζω. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Καλημέρα, αφού ξεπεράσαμε το προηγούμενο πρόβλημα και κάναμε άλλο ένα μικρό καναρινάκι, χθες, ήρθε το επόμενο. 

Την έχω παρατηρήσει εδώ και μέρες με το ένα μάτι πρησμένο και μισόκλειστο. Δεν την ενόχλησα γιατί κλωσσούσε. Σήμερα όμως την έπιασα και έβαλα tobrex. 

Μήπως πρέπει να βάλω και περιμετρικά κάτι άλλο; 

Το μωρό που βγήκε χθες το είχε ατάιστο από το πρωί που το κοιτάω. Δεν το ταΐζουν από την πρώτη μέρα; Εγώ του έδωσα λίγη κρέμα καλού κακού, συνεχίζω να το ταΐζω κάθε δίωρο ή αφήνω τη μάνα; 

Πολλές ερωτήσεις... Δείτε και φώτο. Έβαλα και το άλλο μάτι για σύγκριση. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Με δεδομενο την υπαρξη ξηρης ευλογιας αυτη τη στιγμη σε αλλα πουλακια σου Νικο , μην αποκλειεις να εξελιχθει και σε αυτη κατι τετοιο .Σε πρωτη φαση συνεχιζεις πρωι απογευμα στο ματι εντος και περιμετρικα με tobrex 

οι οφθαλμικες μπαινουν και σε δερμα .Οι δερματικες μονο δερμα , οχι εντος ματιου 

δινεις περιθωριο στη μανα μην ταισει , εχοντας ταισει αρχικα οχι παρα πολυ ωστε να μην πειναει το μικρο πολυ αλλα να ζητα τροφη  και αν δεις οτι μεχρι το απογευμα δεν ταιζει , τοτε δινεις περισσοτερο , χωρις ομως να το παρεις μονιμα απ εκεινη αν καθεται πανω του κανονικα

----------


## ndlns

Έχει κάποιες μέρες έτσι το μάτι χωρίς φάρμακα και δεν είδα επιδείνωση. Θα συνεχίσω με αλοιφή. 

Το μικρό δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να της το πάρω, μετά την περιπέτεια που πέρασα με τα άλλα τέσσερα τον προηγούμενο μήνα. 

Μόνο για τάισμα συζητάω. Έκανα πειράματα και έφτιαξα μια κρέμα αρκετά αραιή με κρόκο και παιδική που μου είχες πει μαζί... Πάντως η κανάρα κάθεται πάνω του, ευτυχώς!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Δυστυχώς, τα πράγματα δεν πάνε καλά. Το ένα μάτι έχει κλείσει τελείως και φαίνεται να έχει επηρεαστεί και το άλλο! Σε λίγο δεν θα βλέπει καθόλου η κακομοίρα. Τι να κάνω; Να βάλω κάποια άλλη αλοιφή; Να δώσω Zovirax υγρό; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Πηγαινε απο tobrex σε dexamytrex αλοιφη και δεν ξερω αν μπορουσες να εξασφαλισεις norocin σταγονες (ειναι κινολονη για τα ματια και δεν νομιζω να μπορεις χωρις ειδικη συνταγη γιατρου )  

Αλοιφη βαζε 3 φορες την ημερα αν ειναι δυνατον αφου πρωτα καθαριζεις με χαμομηλονερο ή ορο ματιων 


Αν μπορεις να παρεις zovirax υγρο ισως βοηθουσε .Ειναι καιρος που εχει το προβλημα και αυτη βοηθα κυριως στην εναρξη αλλα αν δε βελτιωνεται ... το να χειροτερευει με τομπρεξ το ματι παροτι εβαζες , δεν ειναι ενθαρρυντικο σημειο .Ελπιζω η dexamytrex ( gentamicine + betamethasone) να βοηθησει περισσοτερ

----------


## ndlns

Το πρήξιμο έχει φύγει, όμως έχει ένα περίεργο κόκκινο σαν βλέφαρο στο πίσω μέρος κάθε ματιού. Επίσης έχει αδυνατίσει αισθητά και σαν να διακρίνω εντεράκια να εμφανίζονται... 
Παίρνει doxiciclina στο νερό και dexamitrex στα μάτια. 
Τι κάνουμε; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

επιστρεφεις σε αγωγη πρωι απογευμα με αλοιφη στο ματι χωρις κορτιζονη ομως (tobrex ) και αντιβιωση μια σταγονα την ημερα στο στομα αδιαλυτη και σαν να βλεπω ενδειξεις διογκωσης στο στομαχι ....  

Νικο το πουλακι εχει μαλλον ευλογια με δευτερογενεις επιπλοκες ή ισως και υγρη αλλα δεν μπορουμε να το δουμε 


Μαλλον ηρθε η ωρα να δοκιμασεις υγρο zovirax και δεν ξερω αν ειναι και αργα ....  Αν δουμε να διογκωνεται και αλλο αυριο το στομαχι  ισως ξεκινησεις και fungustatine

----------


## Ariaa

Βαζε αυγοτροφη..Δινε μαλακους σπορους. παρατήρησα πως σταματάνε να τρωνε ή τρωνε μονο μαλακη τροφη. Ενίσχυε το φαγητο γιατί απο ασιτια πεθαίνουν. Απο τι δημιουργείται η ασιτια δεν ξερω. Ευχομαι να μην ειναι η υγρή ευλογία.

----------


## ndlns

Δυστυχώς, αύριο φεύγω για διακοπές. Το άτομο που θα τα ταΐζει δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα πιάσει για φαρμακευτική αγωγή. 
Επειδή έχει συμπληρώσει 5 μέρες αντιβίωση στο νερό, έλεγα να τη σταματήσω. Αλλωστε, δεν μπορεί κανείς να την ανανεώνει καθημερινά. 
Μάλλον πρέπει να ελπίζω σε ένα θαύμα μόνο... 


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ειναι αδυνατο να το εχεις μαζι εστω σε πολυ μικρο κλουβι; χωρις αλοιφη στο ματι δεν ξερω αν μονο στο νερο αρκει η αντιβιωση για να περασει το ματι ....

αν παντως μεινει στον ανθρωπο αυτο , εστω να βαζει doxiciclina με gentamicina μαζι στην ποτιστρα μηπως το πουλακι τα καταφερει ... 

zovirax αν λειπεις και δεν εχουμε ελεγχο της οποιας επιδρασης του , δεν ξερω αν ειναι δοκιμο να βαλεις με αυτες τις συνθηκες ...

----------


## ndlns

Το σκέφτομαι κι εγώ να το πάρω μαζί μου, αλλά η σύζυγος έχει πάρει καινούργια τσόκαρα για τη θάλασσα...  

Να πάρω και τις αντιβιώσεις μαζί; Και έτσι ταλαιπωρία θα φάει... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Τελικά την πήρα μαζί με ένα μικρό από την τελευταία γέννα, που ξεκίνησε με ευλογιά στα πόδια και σήμερα ήταν στον πάτο του κλουβιού. Είναι πολύ εξασθενημένο και καρινιασμένο. Το πιάνω χωρίς αντίσταση. Του έδωσα σταγόνα gentamisina. Το απόγευμα θα πάρω και almora. Η κοιλιά δείχνει καθαρή, αλλά δεν τη βλέπω να τη βγάζει... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Νικο το προσπαθεις και οτι γινει . Πολυ θα ηθελα καποιο ατομο με πολλα πουλια να ειχε δοκιμασει ηδη δημοσια zovirax υγρο ( που σε αυτον αναλογικα θα ηταν μικρο κοστος ) ωστε θετικα αποτελεσματα να επειθαν οτι αξιζει να το κανει και καποιος με λιγα πουλια αλλα κατι τετοιο δεν εχει γινει προς το παρον .Με δεδομενο ομως πως βλεπω οτι ο φετεινος ιος ειναι επιθετικοτατος , αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι αν υπαρχει αμεση ελπιδα (οχι σιγουρια ) μονο σε αυτο υπαρχει ...

----------


## ndlns

Όπως τα έλεγα Δημήτρη. Ο μικρός έφυγε, δυστυχώς. 
Στην κανάρα βάζω μόνο αλοιφή στα μάτια. Δεν της δίνω αντιβίωση. Είναι αρκετά ζωηρή και τρώει. Λες να της ξεκινήσω; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Κριμα ...

Βαλε εικονα κοιλιας και κεφαλιου . Οτι ομως και να σου πω Νικο ... τα πουλια χανονται απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη με αυτο το πραγμα 


και το τραγικο ειναι να διαβαζω στο φατσοβιβλιο οτι να ναι καθε μερα ... 

 πουλια με ευλογια να τα δινουν flagyl επειδη μια απ τις αιτιες  των πρησμενων ματιων ειναι και η τριχομονοναδα , μονο που εκεινη δεν δινει ογκιδια ...

 πουλια με ξεκαθαρη ξηρη ευλογια στα ποδια να τους βαζουν αλοιφη γυναικολογικη για μυκητες συν καποια αλλη ορμονικων ιδιοτητων για την << ευαισθητη >> περιοχη . Στην αρχη νομιζα τρολαρε ο τυπος ....

----------


## ndlns

Βάζω τις φωτογραφίες που ζήτησες και ενημερώνω ότι τελικά ξεκίνησα σταγόνα gentamisina στο στόμα και baycox στο νερό. Το δεύτερο, επειδή με αυτόν τον συνδυασμό φαρμάκων έχω σώσει πουλάκια, για ψυχολογικούς λόγους... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

η ψυχολογια ειναι σημαντικη σε πουλια και οσους προσπαθουν να τα σωσουν !!!! 

η κοιλια δειχνει καλυτερα  ( οχι φυσικα τελειως καλα ) και οσο φαινεται νομιζω και η καρινα ειναι μικροτερη 



Πριν δυο μερες





Σημερα






Το ματι ηταν πιο διογκωμενο εσωτερικα 





ενω σημερα ειναι ελαχιστα καλυτερα τουλαχιστον απ αυτη τη μερια και ως προς την εσωτερικη διογκωση (δες κυριως προς το πισω μερος ) . Υπομονη και επιμονη

----------


## IscarioTis

Ολα καλα θα πανε το πιστευω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, το μάτι που έχεις βάλει στη φωτογραφία και λες ότι ξεπρήστηκε, έχει ξαναφουσκώσει και της κλείνει. Θα ξαναρχίσω dexamitrex, μόνο με την κορτιζόνη ξεφούσκωσε κάπως. Κάνει δεν κάνει η χρήση της, αν πρόκειται να τη σώσω... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ναι Νικο , δινεις ξανα  ... 


φετος η ευλογια ειναι αρκετα επιθετικη και δυστυχως στο χωρο των καναρινιων υπαρχει σιγη και οχι συνεργασια , ενω στο χωρο των περιστεραδων ακουω πραγματα και τραβω τα μαλλια μου σε ομαδες στο fb . Δινουν οτι φαρμακο να ναι , εχουν μπερδεψει ολες τις ασθενειες , πολλοι συγχεουν την ορνιθωση με την ευλογια (λες και δεν συμβαινουν παρομοια και στα καναρινια αλλα δε βγαινουν προς τα εξω ..... )  αλλοι την τριχομοναδα

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, ο ιός δεν κάνει τον κύκλο του και υποχωρεί; Εδώ μιλάμε ότι συνήλθε και ξανακύλησε... Γιατί; Μήπως ισχύει ότι στο πρόσωπο δεν γλυτώνει; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Περυσι ειχα δει σε περιπτωσεις ατομων στο διαδικτυο αλλα και ατομων που ειχαν επικοινωνησει τηλεφωνικα μαζι μου , οτι ειχε σκαμπανεβασματα . Ο κυκλος δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα κατιουσα πορεια .... Εισαι πατερας και θα ξερεις απο ανθρωπινους ιους , οτι συχνα εν μεσω ιωσης εχουμε καποιο pick και μετα μειωνεται η δραση τους  .Ξανακυλισμα θα σημαινε ισως να φευγει ενα σπυρι απο το ποδι μετα απο καιρο και με κενο καποιο διαστημα να εβγαινε στο ιδιο ή αλλο δαχτυλο 


επαναλαμβανω (δεν θυμαμαι σε ποιο θεμα το ειχα ξαναγραψει , εδω ή σε αλλο μελος ) σιγουρα τα σπυρια στο προσωπο ειναι επιπλοκη δυσκολη , δεν σημαινει ομως οτι ειναι υγρη ευλογια . Απο κει και περα Νικο μιλαμε για ενα ιο συχνα θανατηφορο που απλα μας ειχε συνηθισει την τελευταια 5ετια σε ηπιες εμφανισεις , σε βαθμο που καποιοι λεγανε οτι η ξηρη ευλογια στην ουσια δεν ειναι ευλογια αλλα τσιμπηματα εντομων χωρις ιο .... Τωρα επανηλθε επιθετικος , επικρατει πανικος και καθενας δινει οτι θελει και ενω καποιοι μπορουσαν να δοκιμασουν σε σωστες δοσεις και εστω ανωνυμα αλλα δημοσια ενα καινουργιο φαρμακο που η επιστημη εστω περιστασιακα δειχνει δραστικο , ειτε το κανουν με οτι να ναι δοσολογιες ειτε το ψαχνουν να το κανουν πιο σωστα αλλα δεν δινουν αποτελεσματα δημοσια , ωστε να εχω το θαρρος και το θρασος να λεω στον αλλο , να το κανεις γιατι ο ταδε το εκανε χωρις προβληματα ...

----------


## ndlns

Για να δείτε την επιδείνωση σε δύο μέρες, εντελώς ξαφνικά και ενώ έπαιρνε φαρμακευτική αγωγή... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Εχει μικροβιο στο ματι , που δειχνει να μην υποχωρει με τις συγκεκριμενες αλοιφες .Στη μια μερια υπαρχει και σπυρακι σιγουρα με πυον  . Δειξε μας λιγο Νικο την κοιλια να δουμε πως ειναι εκει και την καρινα της 

Δυστυχως στα ματια κατι πιο ισχυρο , μονο αλοιφη ή σταγονες κινολονης μπορω να σκεφτω (norocin   http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/packages/8231  )

αλλα δυσκολο να στις δωσουν απο φαρμακειο χωρις συνταγη γιατρου ...  θα ηταν ομως μια ελπιδα αφου και ισχυροτερη αντιβιοτικη ουσια εχουν και δεν εχουν κορτιζονη , που τοσες μερες που εχει παρει , ειναι μεγαλο ρισκο να συνεχιζει στην αλοιφη ...


Αν εχεις almora βαζε στο νερο του (υποχρεωτικο μαλιστα αν δεις καρινα ) και δινε μαλακη τροφη

----------


## ndlns

Δυστυχώς το πουλάκι έφυγε.    
Είμαι πολύ στεναχωρημένος και απογοητευμένος γιατί έχασα και τα δύο τιμπράντο που είχα και μου είχαν εμπιστευτεί ο Παναγιώτης oasis και ο Δημήτρης jk21. 
Αν και τα φρόντιζα όσο μπορούσα, δεν είχα εκτιμήσει σωστά τη σοβαρότητα της συγκεκριμένης ασθένειας για να λάβω νωρίτερα τα μέτρα μου. 
Το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι αποδείχτηκε και καλή μάνα και μου χάρισε 8 πουλάκια... 
Κρίμα!!! Έχασα σε λίγες μόνο μέρες όλους μου τους γενήτορες! Μου έμειναν μόνο κάποια μικρά, και να δούμε αν θα τα καταφέρουν κι αυτά... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Προχωραμε Νικο ...  οταν τα προηγουμενα χρονια η ευλογια ηταν πολυ πιο ηπια , οταν ελαχιστα φετεινα κρουσματα γινονται φανερα ενω  το προβλημα εχει αλλες διαστασεις και ο καθενας σκεφτεται πως να το αντιμετωπισει και οχι να το κρυψει και συ απλα εισαι στις εξαιρεσεις  , οταν και οπου γινεται γνωστο στο περιφημο fb , ακους οτι απιθανο ως διαγνωση και αντιμετωπιση , λογικο ειναι να μην εκτιμησες εγκαιρα τη σοβαροτητα του προβληματος σου και οταν ειχε ξεκινησει καποιους μηνες πριν , ουτε εγω περιμενα κατι τετοιο .Και τωρα που περιμενω ... φωνη βοωντος ... συνηθισα πια

----------


## IscarioTis

Κατι τετοια βλεπω και σκεφτομαι να παω διακοπες 
Λυπαμαι για την μικρη ελπιζω να μην ταλαιπρηθηκε πολυ

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη μονο καναρινια χτυπα , μην ανησυχεις


* μια ακομα ενδειξη οτι ειναι ιος ευλογιας και οχι τριχομοναδες που βλεπουν παντου στο fb

----------


## ndlns

> Κατι τετοια βλεπω και σκεφτομαι να παω διακοπες 
> Λυπαμαι για την μικρη ελπιζω να μην ταλαιπρηθηκε πολυ


Δυστυχώς, έχει πάνω από είκοσι μέρες που παλεύει, με σκαμπανεβάσματα. Εκεί που νόμιζα ότι έχει ξεφύγει, σε δύο μέρες τελείωσε... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

